

Google Docs down including Apps clients - joseakle

As said by:<p>http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/docs.google.com<p>Waiting for some status update? Check:<p>http://www.google.com/appsstatus
======
joseakle
Disruption acknowledged, just 5 minutes later,
[http://www.google.com/appsstatus#rm=1&di=4&hl=en](http://www.google.com/appsstatus#rm=1&di=4&hl=en)

